# Driver/Ride Data available for download?



## pyee78 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm a new Uber driver, but I'm also a data nerd. Has anyone figured out the best way to download a driving history with route & fare data? I'm looking to do my own analysis of it, so looking at the rides one at a time in the partner dashboard doesn't really cut it... I'm sure Uber has all that, but have any of you other drivers gotten your hands on it?


----------



## pyee78 (Feb 15, 2016)

One bump before I assume that nobody has ever done this


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of creating a web scraper with Selenium and maybe Python for this. I'd like to analyze my data for my most profitable places by location and time.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

If you find out, please post here... the "Surge" app used to have historical data, but they no longer do it (maybe got a cease and desist) - i think it's against Uber's terms. They Uber API's are really meant for requesting rides and showing current surge rates. You certainly could start polling the API every minute, store that data and then you'd have your own history. But I doubt Uber will release those numbers (we could then actually reverse engineer their algorithms)


----------

